# Peeing on Pillow at Night



## muljs4 (Jun 8, 2011)

I am new to this forum and desperate for help! We have two female Vizslas about 3.5 years old. They are both hunters and spend the work day in a kennel/dog run combo together, the rest of the time they are inside dogs...part of our family. They sleep in our room at night, on the floor. They each have a dog pillow to sleep on. 

One of the girls has occasionally had night time accidents during her life, but recently she started peeing on the dog pillow she sleeps on every night. It's always early in the night...within the first 2 to 3 hours she is sleeping. We immediately started putting a waterproof cover on the pillow and wash the cover regularly in bleach to get rid of the scent, and have even replaced it a couple of times. We let her out to pee right before we go to bed. 

Initially we thought there was a medical issue, so we took first morning urine samples in to the vet twice for testing but he found no abnormalities. Vet suggested round of antibiotics and incontinence meds. We've tried both and she is still peeing. Now we think its a deliberate behavior but don't know how to fix it! Sometimes she will even pee on the other dog's bed and we find her sleeping on the floor! She does not pee or poop in her kennel/run during the day while while we are at work, nor does she have accidents when she sleeps on the couch, etc. when we are home. It's only at night, only on the dog pillows.

We have very well mannered, well trained dogs so we are at a total loss. Has anyone ever experienced this? Or any suggestions on how to address this behavior? 

We love our Vizslas.


----------



## Bellababy (Mar 31, 2010)

Has she been spayed? It could be spay incontinence, my dog has this. She would always leak a little urine early evening, especially if she had had a busy day, drank alot of water and got really tired. They lose the feeling that they need to pee, but usually when they are in a deep sleep or very relaxed. My dog is on propalin now and "Hold It" herbs for dogs, and she is fine, no accidents!


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Take away the pillow. There is no way you can ever remove the smell. The fact that this has been going on for a while tells me that she thinks it is acceptable behavior. If she looks around for something else to pee on at night, you will need to crate her.


----------



## muljs4 (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. She is spayed and has been since she was a pup. We originally thought about incontinence as I've read some spayed Vizslas (and female dogs in general) can be prone to it. We tried a full course of incontinence meds from the vet and she still peed. She was also crate trained as a pup, so we'll get rid of the pillows and see what happens...otherwise back to the crate I guess.


----------

